# One Amazing Jointer



## rikkor

Looks like one sweet plane. Someday….


----------



## croessler

Thanks Mike… I have been considering a new jointer. I currently have a VERY old Stanley type-4 #8. It's so old that it doesn't have the adjustable frog. I really like the the bedrock design LN used with their planes.


----------

